# call me a nerd lol



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have found explore.org, if you have never been there check the site out
They have live cams in Katmar National Park in Alaska
I have been watching the bears catch and eat fish, it's so interesting to me.
I love nature, and this site is just awesome. They have different cams around the park. I especially like the cam at Brook falls, watching those crazy bears walking around in the water catching fish and then taking them and eating them, it really is amazing.
I have a favorite bear:HistericalSmiley: he loves to sit on this flat rock right in the river, he sits, looks around, messes around with his paws and then yawns and try's to lay down, I haven't seen him catch one fish:blink: if I didn't know better I would think he knows exactly where the cam is:HistericalSmiley:
last night I also checked in on the panda bears in China and the penguins at a zoo, and watched a littler of puppies with their mommy:wub:
Call me a nerd :HistericalSmiley: I would brother be watching this than most of what's on the TV .
Check it out, what do you think?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Last year I got hooked watching a live link inside of a bears den and she had two cubs in with her. It was capitivating! This site sounds like fun!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Guess I'm a nerd too, for a break at work I watched the birds in a backyard bird feeder in Ontario.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Last year I got hooked watching a live link inside of a bears den and she had two cubs in with her. It was capitivating! This site sounds like fun!


 wow Pam that must have been amazing to watch. Just wondering, do the cubs sleep the whole time their on the den? I'd love watching that



Maglily said:


> Guess I'm a nerd too, for a break at work I watched the birds in a backyard bird feeder in Ontario.


 Brenda we can start a club:HistericalSmiley:it's so relaxing to watch animals in their natural environment


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> wow Pam that must have been amazing to watch. Just wondering, do the cubs sleep the whole time their on the den? I'd love watching that
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda we can start a club:HistericalSmiley:it's so relaxing to watch animals in their natural environment


 I'm going to check out those bears Paula (although growing up they gave me nightmares) ...yes we can start a club. Sometimes I'll watch nesting eagles or something really different like Albatross. 

yes just hearing the birds singing at the feeder and wind in the trees was nice, especially when working inside on a summer day.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretty cool. We have fuschias here and every summer we get a lot of hummingbirds coming around. I love watching them outside the picture window. It so funny when they look into the picture window, hover there as if to say thank you for feeding us and them zip away.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Pretty cool. We have fuschias here and every summer we get a lot of hummingbirds coming around. I love watching them outside the picture window. It so funny when they look into the picture window, hover there as if to say thank you for feeding us and them zip away.



aww that's nice Walter. I've yet to see a hummingbird but I really want to some day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm watching Tyler here lying on the couch asleep. Do you think National Geo might be interested in a Maltese in his natural habitat? :innocent: No,huh? Didn't think so, but we'd probably all subscribe.

Seriously... I was watching some of the live streaming videos of some of the red tail hawks give birth to their eyas (babies) for a couple of years. We had a family of hawks in the city park near where I live so I had a lot invested in their survival. I know many of us worry about hawks getting our babies but the hawk families we've had here have been fascinating to watch esp in the city and don't tend to attack dogs because they have a lot of other little critters to choose from.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Not sure Nat. geog. would go for that Sue, but who knows LOL. I had a junco nest under my deck this summer, and saw one baby fledging. There were 2 families of chicks, but I only saw the eggs of the second family. I didn't want to scare the parents from the nest, so I tried to stay away and not go under the deck.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Pretty cool. We have fuschias here and every summer we get a lot of hummingbirds coming around. I love watching them outside the picture window. It so funny when they look into the picture window, hover there as if to say thank you for feeding us and them zip away.


Those crazy crazy hummingbird's, I just love them:wub: years ago we were at a rv park in Utah, we had so many hummingbird's, we went through a gallon of juice in a day, my hubby would try and take down the feeder and they were all over him lo, we have it all on video.
One hit the rv window, hubby picked him up and brought him to me, I held him in the palm of my hand, it felt like a cotton ball. Hummingbird's are my favorite birds:wub:




Maglily said:


> aww that's nice Walter. I've yet to see a hummingbird but I really want to some day.


Brenda we usually winter in Yuma AZ, oh my gosh there are so many down there in the winter, we have a hummingbird feeder that has a suction cup on it, we put it on our rv window right next to the computer, I have many pictures of them, they actually all look so different from one another.



Snowbody said:


> I'm watching Tyler here lying on the couch asleep. Do you think National Geo might be interested in a Maltese in his natural habitat? :innocent: No,huh? Didn't think so, but we'd probably all subscribe.
> 
> Seriously... I was watching some of the live streaming videos of some of the red tail hawks give birth to their eyas (babies) for a couple of years. We had a family of hawks in the city park near where I live so I had a lot invested in their survival. I know many of us worry about hawks getting our babies but the hawk families we've had here have been fascinating to watch esp in the city and don't tend to attack dogs because they have a lot of other little critters to choose from.



Sue I was watching a live cam of dogs at a rescue today:HistericalSmiley: you just never know we might have a live cam on us right now:HistericalSmiley:



Maglily said:


> Not sure Nat. geog. would go for that Sue, but who knows LOL. I had a junco nest under my deck this summer, and saw one baby fledging. There were 2 families of chicks, but I only saw the eggs of the second family. I didn't want to scare the parents from the nest, so I tried to stay away and not go under the deck.


I just love watching anything living, I'd brother watch birds, bears or dogs better then people:HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Brenda and Walter here is a picture from my rv last winter


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are such amazing little creatures. The way they fly backwards, and how they just seem to just hang in the air.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> They are such amazing little creatures. The way they fly backwards, and how they just seem to just hang in the air.


And I love the little whirly buzz sound they make. They are the coolest.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> They are such amazing little creatures. The way they fly backwards, and how they just seem to just hang in the air.


have you watched them fight one another, oh my gosh they hit with their bodies:w00t:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

We have something like that in Boise, called the Falcon Cam. Every year a pair of Peregrine Falcons nest in the roof rafters of a building downtown, so they decided to setup a camera to watch them. Every year they have chicks and every year I check in to see how the babies are doing.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That's awesome. Need to check it out. Sue, if you set up a CAM we would all watch Tyler all day!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That doesn't sound nerdy to me! Oops, I guess I'm a nerd too, haha! I am going to check it out!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I love to watch some of those web cams. I will have to check out your site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Paula!

I started watching some of the cams last night! So cool! 

Your friend,

Nerd Marie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

beckinwolf said:


> We have something like that in Boise, called the Falcon Cam. Every year a pair of Peregrine Falcons nest in the roof rafters of a building downtown, so they decided to setup a camera to watch them. Every year they have chicks and every year I check in to see how the babies are doing.



wow that's awesome, you feel connected to them 




mdbflorida said:


> That's awesome. Need to check it out. Sue, if you set up a CAM we would all watch Tyler all day!


Mags my favorite cam in at the falls, my favorite bear loves to sit on his rock, I've already named him:HistericalSmiley::innocent:



sherry said:


> That doesn't sound nerdy to me! Oops, I guess I'm a nerd too, haha! I am going to check it out!


Sherry we now have a nerd club lol, check it out



sassy's mommy said:


> Paula I love to watch some of those web cams. I will have to check out your site. Thanks for sharing.



oh Pat do check it out, my favorite is the falls, my favorite bear loves to lounge on his rock there, the cams do close ups, just amazing. I have a name for my bear the first hour o watched him lol




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thanks for sharing, Paula!
> 
> I started watching some of the cams last night! So cool!
> 
> ...


Marie watch in the day time, gosh my favorite bear, "Teddy R Bear" is already on his rock, just lounging:wub: he didn't get much to eat yesterday, at least while I was watching, :blush: I'm seriously addicted :w00t: the bears need to go into hibernation so I can once again have a life:innocent:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll have to check it out. I qualify for the nerd category...I love watching nature.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Brenda and Walter here is a picture from my rv last winter


Paula, that sounds so interesting....like hummingbird heaven. I'd love to see some more pictures when you can. I'd also love to see fireflies - we don't have those here either. Although apparently hummingbirds have been seen here but they're not common and not everywhere here.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We have them year round here...I have at least one nest most years, right outside my kitchen nook. I just love to watch the babies grow up and learn to fly. I take pics and video every year and I swear some even remember me. The babies are so curious. I've had them hover around me, picking thru my hair at times. I absolutely love them 



Maglily said:


> aww that's nice Walter. I've yet to see a hummingbird but I really want to some day.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I guess all us nerds are in good company!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I used to have a few nature cams I'd watch but 'lost' them when my last computer crashed. I then sort of got away form thinking about them...now I can get 'hooked" again! Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TLR said:


> I'll have to check it out. I qualify for the nerd category...I love watching nature.


 I knew I had some nerd lol sister and brothers :wub:



Maglily said:


> Paula, that sounds so interesting....like hummingbird heaven. I'd love to see some more pictures when you can. I'd also love to see fireflies - we don't have those here either. Although apparently hummingbirds have been seen here but they're not common and not everywhere here.


 Brenda, you would love hummingbird's, their just so special, I'll check to see where more pictures are and pm you when I find them:thumbsup:



lydiatug said:


> We have them year round here...I have at least one nest most years, right outside my kitchen nook. I just love to watch the babies grow up and learn to fly. I take pics and video every year and I swear some even remember me. The babies are so curious. I've had them hover around me, picking thru my hair at times. I absolutely love them


. Lydia I know you have them in vegas, quick question do you have them in the summer? 


lydiatug said:


> Well, I guess all us nerds are in good company!!!


 welcome nerd sister:wub:


Maidto2Maltese said:


> I used to have a few nature cams I'd watch but 'lost' them when my last computer crashed. I then sort of got away form thinking about them...now I can get 'hooked" again! Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


 Terry check it out soon, my teddy bear is on his rock:wub: I'm going to miss him when he goes into hibernation


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We do! Sometimes it gets so hot I leave water for them under my patio cover. They like to catch some shade in my ornamental blueberry tree, and when the heat is too much, I go out and "let it rain" on their tree, they love it . One year the momma had her babies at the end of June, I felt so bad for them!


. Lydia I know you have them in vegas, quick question do you have them in the summer? 


welcome nerd sister:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lydiatug said:


> We do! Sometimes it gets so hot I leave water for them under my patio cover. They like to catch some shade in my ornamental blueberry tree, and when the heat is too much, I go out and "let it rain" on their tree, they love it . One year the momma had her babies at the end of June, I felt so bad for them!
> 
> 
> . Lydia I know you have them in vegas, quick question do you have them in the summer?
> ...


 
wow, I had no idea, they are amazing aren't they


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

re the pictures...thanks Paula.


----------

